# Escambia River



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im going to go fishing on the Escambia River Tommorow, just one problem... I don't know where to fish from shore. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Other than Simpsons pier, if your heading towards Pensacola from simpsons pier, try underthe bridge thats past Jims fish camp.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This probably sounds pretty stupid but I have to ask which bridge. I was looking on google maps and found like 3 bridges near Jims fish camp. Please be a little more specific I haven't really been out to that area before


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok ive been cruising around google maps even more and I found Simpsons Pier, and what I think is the other spot you were talking about is it located by a tacobell and dollar general?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (2/13/2009)*Ok ive been cruising around google maps even more and I found Simpsons Pier, and what I think is the other spot you were talking about is it located by a tacobell and dollar general?


Did I miss somthing??? If memory serves me there aint no taco bell or dollar general anywhere close to Simpons pier.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok thanks a lot. The spot that google maps said Jim's fish camp is wasn't where your map showed it was. It pointed that it was more south but whatever


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

wait a minute.... isn't that spot brackish/ saltwater because its so close to escambia bay?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It would be brackish but you can still catch fresh water fish there. In fact you can catch just about anything there from flounder to bream. Good luck


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome sounds good. Thanks ill try it


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of bait would be best for a couple of my kids and I to go up there and catch any kind of fish ... Just so they are reeling something in .....


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

JUST ABOUT ANYTHING WILL WORK ALLWAYS HAD THE BEST LUCK WITH LIVE SHRIMP.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Live shrimp. Or some cut bait if you want to catch some trash fish.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

When I went I used frozen shrimp and just slayed em out there, 8 reds, a sheepshead, a black drum, and a whole bunch of silver perch, croakers, and even a bass all in the same spot


----------

